
Show HN: I built a service to discover and monitor rapidly growing trends - mikerubini
https://treendly.com
======
mikerubini
Hey everyone, my name is Mike and I'm the developer.

On Treendly, you can search a topic or keyword in any region and immediately
get an understanding of its trend.

You can also set up alerts so that you can monitor a keyword/topic and be
alerted when it begins trending.

Treendly also curates trends. Getting in early on a trend is key these days
and within a few minutes, you can find a topic that is worth exploring.

Under the hood, I also try to predict how a trend will perform in the near
future by using Facebook Prophet and other similar technologies. Right now we
are predicting using the last 5 years of data on any topic.

Hope you like it!

~~~
mikesabat
Sales/marketing guy here. I like the idea. If you want to get more signups, be
clearer about what I get if I signup. There is a huge yellow banner on the
trend page, telling me it's better to signup. Use some of that space to tell
me why it's better and what registered users get.

~~~
mikerubini
Hey Mike,

Nice name! I hear you. Will update that banner with more info now! =)

Thanks for the feedback!

------
seapunk
Hi Mike, your service and interface remind me Exploding Topics
[[https://explodingtopics.com/](https://explodingtopics.com/)].

Known as Trennd before and launched here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20478339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20478339)

I noticed you have a related searches section with amazon queries and youtube
queries.

Do you plan to display accounts/pages ranking the best for these queries?

~~~
mikerubini
Hey there,

Yes, we both find rising trends but we differ in so many ways.

First and foremost, we give our users the ability to monitor a keyword/topic
over time. As a user, you can receive daily, weekly and monthly email alerts.

Secondly, you can search a keyword/topic in any country and what you search
stays private to you so that you can build your own private library of trends.

Thirdly, each trend has so many related topics that we find by querying
Google, Amazon, YouTube, etc that you can dive into.

And finally, we have a beta feature where the tool forecasts how a trend will
likely perform in the next 6 months.

> Do you plan to display accounts/pages ranking the best for these queries?

No, but I do have another tool in the making for Amazon self publishers. I
don't know if you are in that target market.

------
orbifold
The interest over time graph uses spline interpolation to connect the
datapoints, while that might look prettier than straight lines, it is
something that is strongly discouraged in a scientific / data analysis
context, because the curving line does not carry meaningful information.

~~~
mikerubini
Hey there,

I agree with your analysis, actually. I'll try with straight lines and see how
it looks!

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
londons_explore
There are other more valid ways to make a curved line.

If your data points are equally spaced in time, look into 'sinc interpolation'

~~~
mikerubini
Interesting, thanks!

------
dgtlmoon
Beat you by about 16 years on that one, sadly the website is not around
anymore and the CSS appears to be broken..

[https://web.archive.org/web/20070210013005/http://trendwatch...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070210013005/http://trendwatcher.koan.net/trendwatch/blog)

check out 'blog'
[https://web.archive.org/web/20070501172450im_/http://trendwa...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070501172450im_/http://trendwatcher.koan.net/sites/trendwatcher.koan.net/trendgraph.php?idx=108&name=Blog)

or 'youtube' which had just 80,000 results..

[https://web.archive.org/web/20070501172450im_/http://trendwa...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070501172450im_/http://trendwatcher.koan.net/sites/trendwatcher.koan.net/trendgraph.php?idx=108&name=Youtube)

~~~
mikerubini
Interesting, thanks for the comment!

------
personjerry
How is this different from Glimpse
[https://meetglimpse.com/](https://meetglimpse.com/) ?

~~~
mikerubini
We both find rising trends but we differ in so many ways.

First and foremost, we are an actual tool you can use, not a simple
newsletter.

We give our users the ability to monitor a keyword/topic over time. As a user,
you can receive daily, weekly and monthly email alerts.

Secondly, you can search a keyword/topic in any country and what you search
stays private to you so that you can build your own private library of trends.

Thirdly, each trend has so many related topics that we find by querying
Google, Amazon, YouTube, etc that you can dive into.

And finally, we have a beta feature where the tool forecasts how a trend will
likely perform in the next 6 months.

------
lettergram
I created something similar to be deployed on any network (internet, company,
even social group):

[https://hnprofile.com/](https://hnprofile.com/)

Happy to discuss with you (OP) about some things I learned along the way.

~~~
mikerubini
Seems cool! Your thing is specific to HN, though, right? I plan to integrate
HN as a source in Treendly, too.

~~~
lettergram
The way our system works (might be similar - but Treendly looks like
integrations?) is looking solely at comments. Basically, all that’s sent to
our API are messages (author, comment/message, and some unique identifier).
From there we use topic modeling to determine related topics, track sentiment,
trends, author expertise, etc

We also have:

\- [https://redditprofile.com/](https://redditprofile.com/)

\- [https://insideropinion.com](https://insideropinion.com)

\- [https://lettergram.net](https://lettergram.net)

Among others...

Are you (OP) planning to make this a business?

~~~
mikerubini
Got it, yes. Building successful SaaS products is my business =)

------
bastijn
So this is a bit like
[https://explodingtopics.com](https://explodingtopics.com) but with a
different angle to find the categories and trends? I see no "world/global"
option, is that on purpose?

I do like how the data is presented in the details page. In exploding topics
you have to leave the site to see the same on gtrends.

~~~
mikerubini
Hello there,

Yes, we both find rising trends but we differ in so many ways.

First and foremost, we give our users the ability to monitor a keyword/topic
over time. As a user, you can receive daily, weekly and monthly email alerts.

Secondly, you can search a keyword/topic in any country and what you search
stays private to you so that you can build your own private library of trends.

Thirdly, each trend has so many related topics that we find by querying
Google, Amazon, YouTube, etc that you can dive into.

And finally, we have a beta feature where the tool forecasts how a trend will
likely perform in the next 6 months.

~~~
bastijn
Thanks for explaining. So Exploding topics as a Service and with additional
features to make it a business. Can be interesting depending on how accurate
your trend spotting are and how well the prediction beta feature works.
Keeping track of new technology trends and competitors offerings is a healthy
amount of work in any business. If a service could already take out the
initial search part that could be value.

~~~
mikerubini
I agree 100% that it could be a lot of value. That's what I'm going for =)

------
framschwartz
Hey Mike, nice work with Treendly!

Noah here from [https://meetglimpse.com](https://meetglimpse.com). It looks
like we're tackling a similar problem of surfacing trends, just a bit
differently. I'd be super curious to hear more about how you're filtering
through the noise. Fun challenge for sure!

~~~
mikerubini
Hey Noah,

Yep, we are. Well, let me tell you - there's a lot of noise xD Most of the
time it's about finding enough people talking about something, but not too
much.

------
jefflombardjr
Really cool - I'm interested in this. Despite similar services - I like your
opportunity indicator. Love the search functionality idea - but hit a bug so
it took a couple of tries to get it to search.

This has potential and I hope you keep working on it. I would consider paying
for it down the road if it's more mature. Also hit the free limits very
quickly.

~~~
mikerubini
Hey Jeff,

Thanks for the feedback. We have no limits on all tiers regarding searches:
you can search all the keywords/topic you want, for free.

The only limit we have on the free plan is the fact that you can track only 1
trend, meaning that you can receive alerts only for one trend.

The other limit we have on the free plan is regarding curated trends, because
these are trends that we personally curate and are rising and I feel like $9/m
is not a lot of money to get access to those opportunities.

Are you referring to any of these limits in particular?

------
riedel
Hi Mike, nice work! I noticed that you have some problems with UTF8 characters
like German umlauts. Might want fix that:
[https://treendly.com/trend/Künstliche-
Intelligenz?geo=DE](https://treendly.com/trend/Künstliche-Intelligenz?geo=DE)

~~~
mikerubini
Hello there, yes I’m aware and fixing.

Meanwhile please feel free to search in English.

Thanks for the feedback! =]

------
sdrothrock
I tried it out and it doesn't seem to support unicode well.

I searched for "学校" (Japanese: gakkou, school) in Japan and the results page
was headed with "%E5%AD%A6%E6%A0%A1".

Additionally, the actual results weren't great; it found a 2014 movie and a
handful of Amazon/Youtube searches that aren't accurate. Some of the Youtube
search results weren't even Japanese, but Chinese.

Just in case I'd weirdly picked a bad word (dubious since school closings etc.
are all over the news), I also tried パンくん (Japanese: pan-kun, the name of a
chimpanzee who was famous for being with Shimura Ken, a recently deceased
comedian), which is currently trending on Twitter.

I didn't get any trend information at all.

~~~
mikerubini
Hello there,

Yes, I'm aware of the bug. We don't support Japanese characters still. Sorry,
I'll fix it as soon as I can.

Meanwhile, please give the tool a second chance by searching in English if you
can.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
sdrothrock
Maybe remove the Japan option until you do support Japanese? It just seems to
be an invitation to make yourself look bad. :/

~~~
mikerubini
Yep, thanks for the feedback! =)

------
treyfitty
Kinda tangential: but what’s with startups naming their companies ending in
vowels since 2010- especially ending in -ly? It kinda irks me but I can’t put
my finger on it.

~~~
bobwaycott
It started with registering .ly domains (think bit.ly). Then it stuck for
others who weren’t using a .ly domain. Same trend occurred for .io domains.
There was also that trend of _removing_ vowels.

------
capableweb
Tried adding a monitor for a trend with two words, got lots of matches for
just one of the words that is generic. Tried then again but putting the two
words in quotes, expecting it'll match the entire query instead of each one of
them individually, but then encountered bug that quotes turn into %22 and
trend report has no data.

Otherwise, looks like a useful service! Thanks for sharing

~~~
mikerubini
Ah, thanks for this. I'll fix it right now! =)

------
cmauniada
A suggestion! While logged in, when you want to track a trend, it isn't clear
how I can track it after I search for it.

Instead of having a dropdown list menu for choosing frequency, it would be
nice to spread them out. Like a normal list, or 4 types of buttons. Or you can
also add a plus button which might bring a popup asking the frequency type
too.

~~~
mikerubini
That's a fantastic feedback! I'm going to do that now. Thank you!

------
NicoJuicy
[https://treendly.com/trend/Fitness?geo=FR](https://treendly.com/trend/Fitness?geo=FR)

There's a huge uptick for fitness gear and it seems not being signalled.

All gear in France and Belgium are sold out. I'm pretty sure it's elsewhere
too.

~~~
mikerubini
Hello Nico,

It depends on what you search. Just searching for "fitness" is not enough.

In fact, we did spot a trend. Look at trends like: \-
[https://treendly.com/trend/at-home-
workout?geo=FR](https://treendly.com/trend/at-home-workout?geo=FR) \-
[https://treendly.com/trend/gym-equipment-
rental](https://treendly.com/trend/gym-equipment-rental)

You can also try searching trends directly in French (but without the special
characters, please).

Thanks for commenting!

~~~
NicoJuicy
Thanks, I thought fitness would have some sort of group aggregation/hierarchy
and possibly pick up niche tend underneath it.

~~~
mikerubini
It does, if you look at for example, rising queries on Google. Pleasure!

------
ficklepickle
Little CSS bug in the nav bar. 770px to 1200px screen width causes a
horizontal scrollbar to appear. The problematic rule is coming from bulma.css,
so it might be easiest to just set div.nav-left { overflow: visible; }, that
fixed it for me.

Chromium on Debian, FYI

~~~
mikerubini
Hey there,

Thanks for the feedback! I’ll fix it ASAP

------
oogetyboogety
I liked this for example to watch how people are going crazy due to viral
epidemiology
[https://treendly.com/trend/Healthcare?geo=US](https://treendly.com/trend/Healthcare?geo=US)

~~~
mikerubini
Yep, you might also like our coronavirus case study:
[https://treendly.com/blog/coronavirus](https://treendly.com/blog/coronavirus)

Thanks for commenting!

------
1337biz
On the website you are showing 7 trends for free. So I created an account in
the assumption that I can see more for free. But when I logged in I can only
see 6 for free and then you are trying to upsell me. That doesn't make sense.

~~~
mikerubini
You are right, I'll give logged users the ability to see a little bit more
trends =)

Thanks for the comment!

------
kevinyun
Hey Mike, this looks really interesting -- nice work! We're going to try it
out to follow 'referral software' topics. Any tips/advice you can give us?
I've already created a new Track for that keyword set.

~~~
mikerubini
Hey Kevin,

Sure, let me understand your needs a little bit more. What kind of software?
Like a getrewardful.com ?

Also, feel free to connect over email: mike@rubini.solutions or Twitter:
@mikerubini

------
_____smurf_____
Good work!

I have few questions: 1/ How do you determine keywords/topics. Do you use any
kind of clustering, or do you manually enter the labels? 2/ How do you deal
with different languages? 3/ How do you deal with Spams.

~~~
mikerubini
Hey there,

Sure.

1 - Please read [https://treendly.com/tech](https://treendly.com/tech) and
[https://treendly.com/models](https://treendly.com/models) \- those should
answer this =)

2 - We are still in the process of dealing with special characters in our
search. But, it's coming along! Right now you can search in pretty much all
languages that do not require special chars (English, Italian, etc..).

3 - Spams? I don't understand the question

Thanks for commenting!

------
marian2js
The project looks very good. It would be nice a feature to modify the time
range, for instance on the Covid-19 trends, Zoom is -50% over the last 30
days. It would be interesting to know the change over 2 or 3 months.

~~~
mikerubini
Hello there,

Thanks! Yes, range modifier is coming, but also please take note that -50% is
the change regarding the last 30 days compared to the previous 30 days.

This year the month over month growth in the US was 3.52% which is very good.
And, the average interest was only 4.85% which tells me there's still a lot of
margin for growth.

[https://treendly.com/trend/zoom](https://treendly.com/trend/zoom)

~~~
wolco
It seems to be incorrect in regards to zoom. Zoom interest rose 30ish percent
from March 3 until today. During that time there was a 20% increase in uaers.
The interest level should match levels somewhat.

~~~
mikerubini
Hello there,

Thanks for the comment. Again, here we are discussing two different things.

Interest for Zoom in the last 30 days has definitely grew and we reflect that.
Take a look at
[https://treendly.com/trend/zoom](https://treendly.com/trend/zoom) under the
"This week & month" tab.

The minus 50% is referring to the interest level of the last 30 days compared
to the interest level in the previous 30 days.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
shireboy
Very interesting and nicely done. I could see lots of uses for this.

One possible glitch. I searched for “.net” (as in the programming framework)
and got no google searches. Maybe am escaping issue there too?

~~~
mikerubini
Hey there,

Thanks a lot and thanks for the feedback. It's probably due to dot in the
search query. I'll fix it! =)

------
saturday14
Is this based on Google Trends? Where is the data coming from?

Interesting project, btw

~~~
mikerubini
Our data relies on Google and it is based on what consumers are searching for.

Specifically, it relies on Google Trends, Google News, Google searches, Amazon
searches, Twitter searches and YouTube searches (for now!)

We also have a partner for e-commerce data (usecart.com)

~~~
saturday14
Very cool. I guess as you grow, you could get more partners and the data will
keep getting more and more accurate. I wish big guys like Amazon released
aggregated sales data.

How do you get access to Amazon searches, google searches etc? do you have to
pay for those?

~~~
mikerubini
Absolutely. I don't pay to access data. All of my projects are around
collecting data. I'm a master scraper ️

If you are curious, at [https://rubini.solutions](https://rubini.solutions)
you can check out my other SaaS products =)

~~~
saturday14
Just checked your list of products, very cool!

I've always wondered about building a career with scraping, but never got
around to it. One reason is the legality of scraping - big sites like
Craigslist have gone after (and shut down) smaller projects. I believe
priceonomics (YC company) built a big business with scraping.

------
arianestrasse
I opened the page and tried to register but got "Too many requests" message.
Any reason for that?

Edit: Also, the website field doesn't accept at least some ccTLD's.

~~~
mikerubini
Hey there,

Thanks for the feedback.

Re: "Too many requests", not really but I do have some throttling in place.
I'll see what's going on.

Re website field: I'm just using an HTML5 input with HTML validation
(type="URL" kind of thing).

I'll fix these ASAP. Thanks for the comment!

~~~
mikerubini
Updating re: "Too many requests" \- it was, indeed, the strict throttling.
It's now ok.

------
chasers
Google Trends scraper.

~~~
mikerubini
Yes, we do take data from Google Trends as well as other sources.

Thanks for commenting!

~~~
bobosha
Are you able to share which other sources?

~~~
mikerubini
Yes! It relies on Google Trends, Google News, Google searches, Amazon
searches, Twitter searches and YouTube searches (for now!)

We also have a partner for e-commerce data (usecart.com)

------
Jemm
I don’t see Canada on the list which makes me sad eh.

~~~
mikerubini
Just added!

Sorry about that, I'm manually adding them one by one after I test them.

Thanks for the comment!

------
DeathArrow
I've got no data while searching for "javascript". Is the signal too small or
does the app only cather to some niches?

~~~
mikerubini
Nope, it's probably just overloaded from HN.

I just updated the trend and, as you can see, it does show the data:
[https://treendly.com/trend/javascript?geo=US](https://treendly.com/trend/javascript?geo=US)

We don't cather to any specific niche:

Thanks for the comment!

~~~
capableweb
According to the " Interest over time by search volume " graph over the last 5
years, interest/what-your-measuring seems to have decreased.

I'm my experience, but I'm probably in a bubble, more and more people are
talking, interested in and using JavaScript, in the last 5 years, but again,
probably biased as I'm a web developer.

Is the graph adjusted to the number of people on the planet or some other
metric? Or why do you think it shows the data it's showing?

~~~
z3t4
JS got an upswing with Node.JS. But was then EEE:ed.

~~~
capableweb
They entered the European Economic Area (Espacio Económico Europeo in
Spanish)?

------
m3kw9
How is this different from google search trends?

~~~
mikerubini
Google Trends is for researching things you've heard of. Treendly is to find
things you haven't.

------
AznHisoka
Whose is your target customer? Ie what are their job titles and what are their
jobs? How would your tool fit into their workflow?

~~~
mikerubini
Hello, at this point this question is hard to answer.

I've identified a lot of real customer profiles (as I call them) that can use
the product and receive value.

Some of those are: e-commerces, marketers, affiliates, investors, SEO experts.
If you are curious, you can read more about each of them on the homepage, in
the "use cases" section.

I don't know which one of these customer profiles will benefit the most at
this point. It's too soon, but time will tell.

Thank you for the comment!

~~~
AznHisoka
Nice. A lot of people have said that tools like Glimpse and ExplodingTopics
are cool and fascinating but they find it hard to find a concrete use case for
them. once you find that target audience, I recommend really nailing down that
value proposition. Rather than rely on people trying to find a job to be done
for it.

------
narrator
Is the data coming from Google Trends? If so, are you worried they're going to
shut down your scraping at some point?

~~~
mikerubini
Our data relies on Google and it is based on what consumers are searching for.
Specifically, it relies on Google Trends, Google News, Google searches, Amazon
searches, Twitter searches and YouTube searches. We also have a partner for
e-commerce data (usecart.com)

I'm not too worried. Everything that is publicly available and printed to a
screen, I can take. So unless they completely shut down the service, I should
be good =)

Thanks for the comment!

------
p2detar
A bit slow when searching, also there seems to be an issue with umlaut
letters. But keep it up!

~~~
mikerubini
Hey, yeah, it's probably overload from HN. Thanks for the feedback!

------
brentis
Tried to register. URL should be optional, but either way form wasnt accepting
domain.

~~~
mikerubini
Hey there, URL is optional. You are not the first one with this problem but
all I'm doing is using a HTML5 input with its own validation (type=url) so not
sure what's happening there.

I'll take a look. Thanks for the feedback!

------
_curious_
Goodstuff Mike, thanks for making and showing Treendly!

"Proudly built nomading." i love it.

~~~
mikerubini
My pleasure, and thank you for checking it out!

------
diimdeep
How many trends you are currently tracking? How many in total are curated
trends?

~~~
mikerubini
Hello,

With Treendly, I am embracing transparency and openness by sharing our app and
revenue metrics with everyone.

So, you can find that info here:
[https://treendly.com/open](https://treendly.com/open)

So far, we have 1.5K trends in the db but not all are growing and rising.

Keep in mind that we track a lot more keywords/topics in order to find a
rising trend.

Thanks for commenting!

~~~
diimdeep
How many keywords/topic ? BTW, seems broken
[https://treendly.com/trend/%D0%A4%D0%9D%D0%A0?geo=RU](https://treendly.com/trend/%D0%A4%D0%9D%D0%A0?geo=RU)

~~~
mikerubini
Hello, sorry I missed this comment.

A lot of keywords/topics. We don't currently support languages with special
characters. Please, search in English.

------
saadalem
I know trennd could be the inspiration, but what is different ?

~~~
mikerubini
First and foremost, we give our users the ability to monitor a keyword/topic
over time. As a user, you can receive daily, weekly and monthly email alerts.

Secondly, you can search a keyword/topic in any country and what you search
stays private to you so that you can build your own private library of trends.

Thirdly, each trend has so many related topics that we find by querying
Google, Amazon, YouTube, etc that you can dive into.

And finally, we have a beta feature where the tool forecasts how a trend will
likely perform in the next 6 months.

Btw, I'm pretty sure that I originally launched this tool before them. I'm
just revamping it now =)

------
supremerumham
Hi Mike, I like the YouTube search queries.

~~~
mikerubini
Thanks! It's a nice addition and we plan to add more =)

------
mam2
how does it work ? if i look for "business" i have not so much about
business...

~~~
mikerubini
I'm not sure I understand the question. Can you rephrase it? Thanks for
commenting!

